# Mountainbiken auf Elba



## Thali (8. Februar 2002)

Hi,

Freunde von mir wollen 2 Wochen Appartmenturlaub auf Elba machen und haben jetzt mich und meine Freundin gefragt, ob wir auch noch mitkommen wollen. 

Da uns nicht so nach reinem Strandurlaub ist, wie dem Rest der Gruppe, wollt ich jetzt mal nach Infomaterial zum biken auf Elba suchen. Habe im Netz bis jetzt noch nicht viel gefunden, ausser geführten Touren.

Für alle Arten von Tourinfos, Links, Buchtipps, usw wär ich sehr dankbar 

Servus
Thali


----------



## marco (8. Februar 2002)

hi thali,

hier findest du touren auf Elba: canelemtb.com . Auf italienisch natürlich....

viel spaß 

marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thali (8. Februar 2002)

@ Marco: Danke für den Link, italienisch ist kein Hindernis dank sechs Jahren Latein(es lebe das bayrische Schulwesen  ) und Studienaufenthalt in Italia. 

Hast Du ausser Elba einen guten Tipp für einen kombinierten Strand- und Bikeurlaub in Italien?? Reisezeit Ende Juli


----------



## marco (8. Februar 2002)

klar: sardinien!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Die insel ist das nonplusultra: du kannst biken, klettern, baden und wandern. Ende juli ist natürlich ziemlich heiss dort. Und teilweise überlaufen.  Auf elba aber auch. Touren für sardinien findest du HIER . 
Meine lieblingsregion ist cala gonone (ostküste). Wenn du touren dort brauchst, schreib mir eine email. Sie sind sogar auf deutsch.
Ciao
Marco


----------



## marco (8. Februar 2002)

noch 1 link zu elba: cycling.it 

marco


----------



## Quen (8. Februar 2002)

Ich war mal für ein paar Wochen auf Elba, genauer gesagt in Capoliveri... da war ja auch das CC-WC-Rennen 94...

Ich finds prima zum biken! Und wunderschön ist es dort auch...

Grüß mir die Jungs von Calamita Bike


----------



## Thali (11. Februar 2002)

Super!! Danke soweit erstmal, habe angefangen mich jetzt auch über Sardinien schlau zu machen. www.sardinien.com war da ganz hilfreich, für Klima, Fährverbindungen usw. 

Was ist denn eurer Meinung nach der geschickteste Weg München Sardinien mit dem Auto? Fähre von wo Livorno? oder von Rom? Oder ganz anders?

Egal ob wir jetzt nach Elba oder Sardinien fahrn werd ich schaun das ich unser Grüppchen überzeugen kann Ende Mai zu fahren. Ist das ne gute Idee? Was ich gesehn hab ists halt von den Preisen enorm viel billiger. Schön warm ists da, was ich gesehn hab, auch schon und vor allem noch nicht zu heiss zum biken und wandern.

@Quen hast Du Dir bei Calamita damals ein Bike gemietet?


----------



## marco (11. Februar 2002)

Ende Mai ist super für Sardinien. Wenige leute unterwegs, alles vieeel billiger und die natur ist noch grün. Baden kann man auch schon.
Fähre: genua-olbia ist eine gute verbindung. Man schläft auf der fähre übernacht und in der früh ist Sardinien schon da. 
Damit du lust kriegst:






marco


----------



## Thali (12. Februar 2002)

Jetzt hast was angerichtet, seit ich meiner Freundin das Bild geschickt hab ist es so gut wie beschlossen das wir dahin fahren  

umso mehr ich mir dazu anschau umso besser gefällts mir da, so wie das hier auch





Hast Du vielleicht auch noch Empfehlungen zur Unterkunft?

Ich weiss ich saug Dich aus wie ein Blutegel, hab schon ein ganz schlechtes Gewissen  

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Thali


----------



## marco (12. Februar 2002)

wer der kerl auf deinem foto ist?
Der marco eben!
War mit roberto (webmaster von bike sardinia) unterwegs und wir haben uns gegenseitig fotografiert.....
Empfehlungen? Viele, im word format. Wenn du willst kann ich dir alles mailen. 

Marco


----------



## Thali (12. Februar 2002)

Super! 

Schöne Bilder muss man schon sagen.......  Vielleicht bring ich ja auch ein paar ordentliche Fotos mit 

Zu welcher Jahreszeit warst Du denn da unterwegs? 

Wenn Du mir was schicken würdest, würde mich sehr freuen, her mit allem was Du hergibst, bring meine Mailbox zum überlaufen  

Nehmen wir die eMail [email protected] 

Ich bekomm so eine Lust zu radeln, ich glaub ich fahr gleich los zum Tegernsee

Habe gestern mit einem alten Freund geredet, der ist den ganzen Juni in Decimomanu muss in der Nähe von Cagliari sein

Servus 
Thali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andiarbeit (10. Oktober 2011)

Will vor dem Winter auch noch gerne mit dem Mountainbike nach Elba. Hab hier schon mal einen ganz interessanen Bericht gefunden gefunden blog.bergzeit.de/8350/reise/mountainbike-singletrails-auf-elba Hat hier aus dem Forum noch wer Erfahrungen mit Elba im spziellen mit der Gegen rund um Capoliveri?  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/blog.bergzeit.de/8350/reise/mountainbike-singletrails-auf-elba


----------



## Sunny.Z (12. Oktober 2011)

http://www.capoliveribikepark.it/


----------



## jazznova (7. März 2013)

Hat einer gute Apartment Empfehlungen.? 
Will mit meiner Frau im Juni zum biken hin.... Welche Ecke ist den die beste? Gerne auch was mit Meerblick


----------

